
7 Things Desktop Linux Needs in 2019 - paulopontesm
https://www.linux.com/blog/2019/1/7-things-desktop-linux-needs-2019
======
mimixco
I would add one thing to this list... A simple installer that gives you Docker
and a Linux desktop in one go. Setting up either of these things is too
daunting for Windows users. A single EXE that left you with a Docker (or WSL)
Linux desktop (like Elementary) would encourage experimentation and adoption.

